# Drain plug for auger gear box?



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd like to change the gear oil in the gear box that turns those spiral blades, but there doesn't seem to be a drain plug for it, only a fill plug?
Is there a drain plug, or how do you drain it?

It's an old Monkey Ward/MTD blower from the early 80's.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

IF . . . if there isn't a drain plug you can always use a vacuum pump to suck the oil out. Autozone and Oreilly used to have a kit for loan.

It it's a grease then you're out of luck and you would need to open it up.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Often you have a vented fill plug up high and and level check plug front and center. Remove the level check plug, tip the machine up on its nose and you have a drain.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

From the schematic in the manual, and on my physically inspecting it, I can't see a drain plug, or a level check plug.
The only thing I can see is the fill plug on the top of the gear box.
And the manual says it calls for 4 oz. of Shell Alvania Grease EPR00, whatever the heck that is.
There's a part number I can check on MTD's parts site too.
If it's grease, I'd hate to open up a non-leaking gear box...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

'00' grease is a grease and not an oil. Probably have to open it up to change it. You might be able to get away with pouring gas or diesel or something in it to dilute it and wash it out, but best would be to open it. You could just squeeze new in and leave the old too I suppose.


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah.
Seems like it would be good to get in there and change 30 year old grease...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Super S Cotton Picker Spindle Grease 00 - Tractor Supply Co.

http://www.amazon.com/Stens-00-Grease-SNAPPER-7061017/dp/B001OKBHRK


32-9089 - "OO" Grease 1 QT Bottle | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply

"00" Grease 9 Oz. Tube | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply

32-9452 - Torco "OO"& EP-O Grease 4 Oz Bottle | Lawn Mower Parts | MFG Supply


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The older Ariens have that "00" grease spec'd too and as Shryp pointed out, tractor supply has the best prices. I'd want to get that front apart anyway and do a complete lubrication of all the important stuff. Likely was never done before and will last another 20+ years if you do it now. Don't be surprised if you find a palm full of brass shavings. Order the gasket first so you have it in hand. Otherwise, you can use Permatex gasket maker. Like draining transfer cases or similar, make sure the parts are there, and the fill plug is not seized:smiley-confused009: I ran into it myself draining my GM transfer case. Drain plug walked out EZPZY, fill plug took three guys and a torch:wavetowel2:Can't go far on no fluid in the transfer case. Doesn't really apply here, just a side note.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, that old grease want's to go, especially if there are ANY signs of weeping. The weeping would be the loss of oil content leaving the case filled with waxy soapy gunk. To add insult to injury the gunk was probably been slung away from the parts needing lubrication doing no good whatsoever. Whatever you see in a summer tear down will be even worse working in the snow. Example here.


----------

